# Rabbit hunter roll call!!!



## Ruger#3 (May 1, 2009)

How many are out there, lets hear it folks?

There he go......There he go...here here here


----------



## specialk (May 1, 2009)

here he go!!!!


----------



## browning#1 (May 1, 2009)

Here....here....here!


----------



## timber rattler (May 1, 2009)

I'm In


----------



## Arrow3 (May 1, 2009)

count me in!!!


----------



## Brian Groce (May 1, 2009)

Me Too!!!!!!


----------



## rabbit hunter (May 1, 2009)

dead rabbit, now we got some meat to go with the gravy!!


----------



## Jody Hawk (May 1, 2009)

I'm here !!!!! It's second only to turkey hunting !!!!!!!


----------



## turkeys101 (May 2, 2009)

BOOM!!!BOOM!!!BOOM!!!THAT IS ONE DEAD RABBIT RIGHT THERE


----------



## southernone (May 2, 2009)

*rabbit hunter*

forced to work- born to rabbit hunt


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (May 2, 2009)

*``````````````````````````Rabbit Tracks Ever where```````````````>*

410 Coalition doing well, have lots of young hounds to get up too speed.  That Open Heart Surgery, can set an Old Red Neck, back somewhat!

Keep Looking Up!

Daddy Rabbit~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## joe wiechec (May 2, 2009)

Been wading through briars for years.


----------



## Jarred (May 2, 2009)

Im in. Like Jody said its second only to bass fishing.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (May 3, 2009)

I don't get to go as often as I'd like, since I don't have my own dogs, but there's nothing more exciting than a pack of beagles burning a rabbit's tail (except maybe a fired-up gobbler headed your way).


----------



## deerslaya1129 (May 3, 2009)

Im in.


----------



## ramblinroads (May 3, 2009)

im here to


----------



## madrabbit (May 3, 2009)

checkin in


----------



## Little Rabbit (May 3, 2009)

Little Rabbit is Here


----------



## Rabbitslayer97 (May 3, 2009)

rabbit slayer reportin in !


----------



## Ruger#3 (May 3, 2009)

Well this is a fine start....keepem coming folks!


----------



## Hardwood (May 3, 2009)

I'm a rookie, but havin a ball with it.


----------



## ABAC33 (May 4, 2009)

nothin better, just got to love em dogs ballin after them bunnies


----------



## saw (May 4, 2009)

I'm here, got a realitively young pack his year though


----------



## COUNTRY-BUMPKIN (May 4, 2009)

We're in!! Just in it for the beagle music


----------



## GA HOUNDHUNTER (May 4, 2009)

I'm  bringing the heat to them cottontails all year long!


----------



## hillbilly30120 (May 5, 2009)

the hillbilly will be runnin an gunnin but with a much younger pack of hounds this year....... 1 vet. and 4 around one year old but man they sure are runnin good for young hounds.......

hillbilly


----------



## goose buster (May 5, 2009)

I'm in 7 females.3times a week.


----------



## swamp fox (May 5, 2009)

swamp fox on the prowl


----------



## woods-n-water (May 5, 2009)

my five year old would be very upset if i didnt take her, natural born killa


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (May 5, 2009)

goose buster said:
			
		

> I'm in 7 females.3times a week.



Wow.  Just.... wow.


----------



## Cleankill47 (May 5, 2009)

Nothing better to me than my .22 and some nice fields bordered with brush... I've gotten quite a few, never used dogs, though.


----------



## Beagler282 (May 5, 2009)

Nothing like some beagle bluegrass music!


----------



## Kvillehunter (May 5, 2009)

I can't hardley wait till next season, and my dogs can't wait either!!!


----------



## zman (May 6, 2009)

i am in


----------



## tv_racin_fan (May 6, 2009)

I would love to go sometime.


----------



## Retired Army Guy (May 6, 2009)

Oh yea....Pack is growing in size and experience


----------



## drumbum77 (May 6, 2009)

Count me in!!! I can already taste them!!!


----------



## Corey (May 6, 2009)

When the tailgate drops.......Im in


----------



## bustinbunnies (May 6, 2009)

bustin bunnies need i say more!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## coltc (May 6, 2009)

I'm in........


----------



## 2-shot (May 6, 2009)

Love it, but not so good when I load my vest pockets with Here,here shells!


----------



## yonceyboy (May 6, 2009)

Im all for it got turkey on the brain right now come may 16 back to scratching up them hounds.


----------



## Rabbit Hunter 101 (May 6, 2009)

Im in


----------



## Rabbitman (May 6, 2009)

Im know i in


----------



## Streetsweeper (May 6, 2009)

I can't wait.............................thought about taking a trip to Texas. It's open year round there..................


----------



## justinbowtech (May 7, 2009)

Im ready


----------



## specialk (May 8, 2009)

Streetsweeper said:


> ....... Texas. It's open year round there..................



lord don't tell me that, i'd quit my job and live on welfare!!


----------



## BoxCallWillie (May 9, 2009)

can an ole FL boy say im in 
3- grown 13"
3- juviniles just starting to get with it...
2- 3 &4 mo. old
and 8 fresh whelped this mornin  

cant wait for cooler wheather !


----------



## beagleman001 (May 9, 2009)

The name says it all! One male 2year old 15inch top of shoulder and can do the work of five. Likem tall. Craws threw the thickest of briars on his belly like a snake and his name is JAKE. Nothin like hering those bugle mouth beagles chasing mr. cotton tail.


----------



## THERAKE (May 10, 2009)

Im in,nothing like listening to those dogs in a swamp chasing a big ole buck rabbit.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 10, 2009)

No dogs, but I love stompin in a briar bed!!


----------



## bigrob82 (May 11, 2009)

hear he go    hear he go  i will be droppen all six all summer can't wait till the .410 comes back out


----------



## WSM (May 12, 2009)

Here!


----------



## Jarred (May 14, 2009)

Little Rabbit said:


> Little Rabbit is Here





Love your avatar, was having a bad day until I saw that.


----------



## brian lancaster (May 18, 2009)

a chew of redman and a pack of beagles dont get much better than that.


----------



## Corey (May 19, 2009)

Im working on getting me a Super Comanche to hunt with 
this year. As if I dont get picked on enough in the woods 
now im really going to catch some crap


----------



## crackerdave (May 19, 2009)

I love it! Only got one [unproven] dog,but I SHO do love some hound-dawg music!

I have a female that just "mysteriously" showed up at my house.Corey is a suspect in the case,which is still under investigation.

I hope a bunch of y'all can bring your dogs to next year's youth hunt in Meriwether and Troup county.Once you show a kid how much fun rabbit dogs are,they're a hunter for life!


----------



## Corey (May 19, 2009)

crackerdave said:


> I love it! Only got one [unproven] dog,but I SHO do love some hound-dawg music!
> 
> I have a female that just "mysteriously" showed up at my house.Corey is a suspect in the case,which is still under investigation.
> 
> I hope a bunch of y'all can bring your dogs to next year's youth hunt in Meriwether and Troup county.Once you show a kid how much fun rabbit dogs are,they're a hunter for life!



 Dave as soon as it slows down some we will give 
old girl a shot and see what she can do.


----------



## Brushcreek (May 19, 2009)

Here!


----------



## Ruger#3 (May 19, 2009)

*Good count, keepem comin...*

Fifty some rabbit hunters kickin brush and dogs a runnin. 

Can you imagine the music!


----------



## p&y finally (May 19, 2009)

Im in, Along with Fancy, Buck, Jenny, Rocky and Molly!!!


----------



## crackerdave (May 20, 2009)

Corey said:


> Dave as soon as it slows down some we will give
> old girl a shot and see what she can do.



Just kiddin' 'bout the dog,Corey - I really don't know HOW she wound up at my house. She's a good-natured dog,and seems to have been hunted before.Not gun shy,but man,she hates my wife's cat!


----------



## MoneyDawg (May 22, 2009)

I've had beagles for ten years and will have'em to the day I die.  There just good for the soul.  Rolling rabbits is a plus.


----------



## 281 (May 24, 2009)

im in love it


----------



## Greg Tench (May 24, 2009)

Add me too !!!


----------



## Curtis-UGA (May 24, 2009)

I hunt rabbits.... Therefore I am!!!!


----------



## bjtillman (May 25, 2009)

Hunted all night Saturday night.  Ran 8 little females  for about 3 hours in a misty rain, got them up and ran 6 little males for the rest of the night.  I am like Daddy Rabbit though I was in Church Sunday morning.


----------



## houndsman (May 25, 2009)

me too. i gotta i've got 5 . 1 male & 4 females about the best pack i ever owned , try to run twice a week if i can


----------



## rebelbuckhunter (May 25, 2009)

you can count this ole boy in!


----------



## swamp rabbit (May 27, 2009)

*rabbit hunter*

makes a man feel good watching and hearing his dogs work.


----------



## rabbithunter (Jun 11, 2009)

Im in both feet and both barrels.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jun 11, 2009)

70 plus and counting, cast them hounds boys!!!


----------



## crackerdave (Jun 12, 2009)

Ruger#3 said:


> Fifty some rabbit hunters kickin brush and dogs a runnin.
> 
> Can you imagine the music!



Let's pow-wow about it at the fishfry tomorrow. Getting hunters,dogs,and kids together is a very good thing for all of us.


----------



## double ought (Jun 26, 2009)

thats all i live for, running dem rabbits with dem beagles.


----------



## Corey (Jul 7, 2009)

Did I say me? Cant Remember..lol


----------



## nc/ga hunter (Jul 8, 2009)

Nothing better then the sound of a pack of beagles.


----------



## CAL (Jul 8, 2009)

Don't know where they came from .We were almost out of rabbits and then all of a sudden they are everywhere!See 8 or 9 every morning.


----------



## toolshead86 (Jul 9, 2009)

im in, along with three other guys all of us have packs ranging from three dogs to fourteen,( not all fourteen get ran at once most of them are unstsrted pups, but there bout to be put in the pen) should have a good time come november.


----------



## mriver72 (Jul 13, 2009)

Yep me

 to ..


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Jul 15, 2009)

*Rabbit Tracks Every Where~~>``````````````````````````````````````*

Ruger #3, Man am I gald you told your age!! I didn't think 

there was anyone, on this Rabbit Hunting Board, as old as

myself!  Now I can call someone and Old Man!

B.J. down in Satatesborough, Ga. has the right idea, fellows run all night on Saturday, But Be AT Church, come Sunday Morning!

Keep Looking Up!
D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Rabbittown U.S.A.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 16, 2009)

Beaglers in this thread, not years there Sir! 

Your years have given you wisdom we all would can learn from, thanks for sharing with us.

I'm getting there though DR, late 50s. I hope you and I can share a crisp morning some time.


----------



## mr_robert53 (Jul 16, 2009)

run em at least 2-3 times a week. keep em in shape


----------



## FrancoMo (Jul 18, 2009)

Rabbit runner here also , don't shoot too many just love to hear the dogs run one.


----------



## redtick (Jul 23, 2009)

I dont know alot about rabbit hunting could someone teach me!


----------



## arcame (Jul 24, 2009)

my wife and I.   FIND EM!!!


----------



## RayP (Jul 28, 2009)

Ruger how are them pups doing.Been a while since last visit to the board but yes i am here.


----------



## gemcgrew (Jul 29, 2009)

Jenny and I along with 7 hounds are ready. I've run beagles most of my life in southeast Texas where we could shoot them year round. Makes it tough being here with such a short season.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 29, 2009)

RayP said:


> Ruger how are them pups doing.Been a while since last visit to the board but yes i am here.



Ray, I hope they run as good as they look, of course I'm bias. 

I'll try to get some pics up for you.

Good to hear from you, give me a shout as the season gets closer!


----------



## mallymaster4 (Jul 30, 2009)

Im hear Ruger #3, how's those pups doing after the san juan tease?  

RayP its getting time to drop the tailgate, ran the lil' Bell and Fallon 3 hours last nite......can't stand the wait


----------



## Semi-Pro (Jul 30, 2009)

Never been, but would love to start!


----------



## BIG B (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm in Have not see this many Rabbits in years!!!!!!!


----------



## mudpuppy24 (Aug 13, 2009)

Lets do this

            boom!!!!!!


----------



## Mohunter (Aug 13, 2009)

here he is here he is thats him thats him get it get it get it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! aaaaahhhhhhhhoooooooooooo rabbit on the move boys spread out

he coming back around he coming back around.....Pow.... Pow... dead rabbit


----------



## mudpuppy24 (Aug 13, 2009)

Count me in

              boom!!!!!!!


----------



## miner (Aug 13, 2009)

Im in,I dont have any dogs,But I have friends with dogs.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Aug 14, 2009)

95 posts and and over 1700 folks seeing how many bunny blasters are on the forum. 

Thats a bunch of fur flying! Who would have thunk it! 

Thar he go Thar he go..........


----------



## Corey (Aug 14, 2009)

Mohunter said:


> here he is here he is thats him thats him get it get it get it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! aaaaahhhhhhhhoooooooooooo rabbit on the move boys spread out
> 
> he coming back around he coming back around.....Pow.... Pow... dead rabbit



LOL my crew would be like pow..pow there he goes 
again pow pow..someone please kill that dang rabbit!

Few more pow than its in the bag, one thing is for
sure we dont have to worry about seasoned 410
shell's


----------



## IrishSniper (Aug 16, 2009)

Death to the Rodentian invader!


----------



## mlandrum (Sep 15, 2009)

If Canepatch  won't hit me over the head again with that briar stick my 410 is ready to bark !         I'M     IN !!!!!!!!!          Signed  ItchyTrigger FINGER !


----------



## WPTC (Sep 15, 2009)

love chasin' those rabbits


----------



## brooke81 (Sep 15, 2009)

*November 14th.*

We are ready too aren't we girls and boys: Sandy, Tucker, Red, Blue, Bella, Cash, Daisey, Annie, Stella, Bo, Star, and Little Ranger. Mallymaster, could you send me a picture of Fallon. I have two full blue tick sisters to her that I am going to keep to replace old blue. Are you going to trial her this year?


----------



## homer brooks (Sep 15, 2009)

*rabbit hunting*

I'm loviin it


----------



## mlandrum (Sep 15, 2009)

Hey !  Blueberry  JoLee, Lucy,Zip, Zoey and Cobbler are foaming at the mouth to get started.       IM    IN !!!!!!!


----------



## mallymaster4 (Sep 16, 2009)

brooke81, i don't if i will get around to trialing her like i had planned or not.  In the process of getting back in school to finish up....lacking a year and a half from a bachelors.  I will get you a picture of ms. Fallon as soon as i can.  Maybe a cellphone pic for now....Alli has my camera.


----------



## kev07 (Sep 16, 2009)

*busting bunny club*

i am in -counting the days


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Pup Update*



RayP said:


> Ruger how are them pups doing.Been a while since last visit to the board but yes i am here.




Ray, I just got the pups back from the starting pen. They tore it up. Ears all scratched up when I went to pickem up.

The fella than run the pen said something like, "If ya ever take a notion to get rid of them.............those are good pups"

I'll try and get you some pics soon them running, they are doing good so far.

These cool mornings have got me going. I can hardly think of bow hunting for wanting to run the dogs and waiting for the season.


----------



## tullisfireball (Sep 27, 2009)

If I go too long with out being in a brier patch I start going through withdraws!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 27, 2009)

BTT

There has to be a few more rabbit hunters out of 40,000 folks.

Lets hear it! Here he go, here he go!!!!


----------



## rifleroom (Oct 28, 2009)

here, here, here! I'm ready!


----------



## rob keck (Oct 28, 2009)

hey -hey-hey- get in here!!!!!! we are ready to-stump-jumper,sissy,slick,bell,lucy,tiky-tourch,levie,
go to work!!!!!!


----------



## bethelpreacher (Oct 28, 2009)

My first dog was a beagle and will be my last; I'm in!


----------



## smackdown51 (Oct 28, 2009)

im in and bonnie and clyde are ready to roll


----------



## mlandrum (Oct 28, 2009)

*Stampede  !!!!*

RUGER, slow down before you start a stampede to the swamps.  These ole REDNECKS will be dropping the hammer back earlyI can taste the rabbit stew now!!!!


----------



## Mohunter (Oct 28, 2009)

there he go there he go thats him thats him

season been in since oct.


----------



## AHERRING (Oct 28, 2009)

Im in


----------



## Corey (Oct 28, 2009)

I think im going to set out this season, I just 
cant get into it.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 28, 2009)

QUOTE=Corey;4195960]I think im going to set out this season, I just cant get into it.[/QUOTE]



I'm thinking maybe a little more time with the preacher may be appropriate.


----------



## mlandrum (Oct 30, 2009)

*Cory!!!*

 Cory I've  got just the fellow you need to see?  He has a DR. Degree  in Wabbit Psychology and  his name is Ole CanePatch. Look him up on the membership list and he will tell you like it is! Remember he's an old state trooper and if he has to he'll handcuff  you  in the dog pen and WATERBOARD you!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 1, 2009)

Now that we have arranged for Corey some proper help how many others are waiting for the season to start!!!

Here he go, here he go!!!!!


----------



## mlandrum (Nov 1, 2009)

*Wake up CanePatch!Roll call is own!!!!*

I just talked to CanePatch and he said he was in!  But he said as always "my dogs are hung up." Does that mean what I think it means?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 3, 2009)

*Here he go here he go!!!*

Only a couple weeks to the opener, got to be few more rabbit hunters out there!!


----------



## canepatch (Nov 3, 2009)

Log old Canepatch in for the rabbit hunter stampede.  Been quiet a few days while checking on my ailing 84-year-old brother.  Just have to prime the dogs a few days to be ready for season-opener & the Blueberry blueticks.  Corey, don't let that smack-talking preacher scare you!  Hang in there.  Hope everyone has a great season & God bless!


----------

